# Mixing Alto's in Frontosa tank?



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

I"ve had my 150 Gallon running for about a year now. Currently is stocked with 7 Burundi Frontosa, 4 Inkfin Calvus and 2 Leleupi. I stated out with bigger numbers and have weeded the unwanted out.

I've unfortunately ended up with all males for the Alto's and there is some aggression but it's more boring then anything. I have a couple wild caught . adult males and had bought some juveniles that I grew out with no luck. The adults were originally vented as male/female, since I've determined all male. I've been waiting a year and the local cichlid shop still can get the hands on more adult inkfin, only more juvies. I really don't want to wait grows the out since they grow so slow and the store said there might not be more all this coming year.

I don't want them to breed, but I thought a few female Alto's might change up their behavior and settle them down a bit.

I can get my hands on a few varieties of adult F0 Calvus and Comprecisseps, but no more Inkfin's. Could I mix them successfully? Here is what I can get.

Nom / Name	Qtée / Qty	Prix / Price	Note
Altolamprologus Calvus (Kapemba) White	15	F0 Large : 75$	
Altolamprologus Calvus (Congo) Black calvus inkspot	20	F1 Small : 15$ 
Altolamprologus compressiceps (Kasanga) Golden head	5	F0 Large : 65$	
Altolamprologus compressiceps (Kambwimba) Golden head	520	F0 Large : 65$ 
Altolamprologus compressiceps (Mbita) Red fin	20	F1 Small : 25$	
Altolamprologus fasciatus (Moba)	10	F1 Medium : 20$	
Altolamprologus compressiceps (Mpimbwe) Black	8	F0 Large : 65$


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I seen the following on somebody else's recent list from the lake:
Alto. Black Congo calvus 2.5-4" Just flat out stunners, dark black bodies with bright white pearls that pop off the body, nice blue in the lips, came in perfect, so nice! $105.00/Pair. (65)
Alto. Goldhead Kasanga compressiceps 3-5" Came in nicer than usual, some crazy nice mask, even females with great gold in the face, but soem big males with stunning mask, heatlhy and hot! $120.00/Pair.
Alto. Inkfin calvus 2.5-3.5" RARE, hot as ****, jetblack with nice white pearls, dark as night, blue in the lips, one of the hottest calvus and Tangs there is, stunning! $175.00/Pair.

If you want calvus, I would go for either of these and I love all the gold heads.

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Opps, I stuttered


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Razzo said:


> I seen the following on somebody else's recent list from the lake:
> Alto. Black Congo calvus 2.5-4" Just flat out stunners, dark black bodies with bright white pearls that pop off the body, nice blue in the lips, came in perfect, so nice! $105.00/Pair. (65)
> Alto. Goldhead Kasanga compressiceps 3-5" Came in nicer than usual, some crazy nice mask, even females with great gold in the face, but soem big males with stunning mask, heatlhy and hot! $120.00/Pair.
> Alto. Inkfin calvus 2.5-3.5" RARE, hot as #%$&, jetblack with nice white pearls, dark as night, blue in the lips, one of the hottest calvus and Tangs there is, stunning! $175.00/Pair.
> ...


 I was thinking of going with some Gold heads to mix it up a bit. They also usually have quite a few of them. Are you saying to go with more males or females? I know the could breed together but I would leave them as food for the fronts? Do you think the females would excite and change up the males behavior for the better? Always boring and hiding.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

In my experience, when you mix the two species, as long as you have several of each they will completely ignore the other species (even when spawning).

In a 150 gallon tank, if budget was not a concern, I would add the following:
QTY 8 Calvus (3m & 5f)
QTY 8 Comps (3m & 5f)

Mutiple males competing will add a lot of spice for your viewing pleasure :thumb: My 3 wild male gold heads were quite commical :lol:



















Get the males as close to equal size as possible.

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Razzo said:


> In my experience, when you mix the two species, as long as you have several of each they will completely ignore the other species (even when spawning).
> 
> In a 150 gallon tank, if budget was not a concern, I would add the following:
> QTY 8 Calvus (3m & 5f)
> ...


Yours numbers would stay the same even though I have 7 Frontosa in the tank?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

That's what I would do 

You could back it down to 3m & 3f of each species.

That 3rd male introduces an interesting dynamic :wink:


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Razzo said:


> That's what I would do
> 
> You could back it down to 3m & 3f of each species.
> 
> That 3rd male introduces an interesting dynamic :wink:


I can get more juvenile inkfins and also the gold heads in either juvenile or adult. I haven't had much luck adding the 1" juveniles in, out of 4 of five tried only one could hold his own and stay in the tank. One is currently in recovery tank. Also to bad they can't be vented at the juvenile size. The adults are pretty much full grown.

I've seen your fish in many posts. How slow do your female calvus go. Bought juvies a year ago, one is 3" -3.5" now and I still have one who is still about 2" and hasn't grown at all. Do you have a pic of your frontosa/calvus tank Razzo?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Two peas in a pod


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

great pics, nice tank.

Would you even try to mix juvenile calvus and comp's into the existing tank? Did you have success mixng adult and juvenile Alto's?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

lucky777*** said:


> great pics, nice tank.
> 
> Would you even try to mix juvenile calvus and comp's into the existing tank? Did you have success mixng adult and juvenile Alto's?


I would not mix altos that are less than 3" into a colony of mature cyphos. I have however put one mature cypho into a juvie altolamp tank as a recovery tank for the cypho with no losses.

Yes, I have had success mixing juvenile & mature altolamps.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Razzo said:


> lucky777*** said:
> 
> 
> > great pics, nice tank.
> ...


Frontosa are currently only between 3"-6" Max. The tank is only about a year old. Not mature yet.

Think it's doable? I have limited time to decide. limited stocks around here


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Yoda said:


> Do or do not... there is no "try."


Plug in a few 3.5" altolamps into a tank full of 3 to 6" cyphos??? Let me put it this way, you seem pretty excited to give it a go. If I were in your shoes and really liked the combination and was willing to take the risks - I would totally do it and see what happens. The combo is worth it if it works. Accept the risks and go for it.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Razzo said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > Do or do not... there is no "try."
> ...


I'm willing to take the risk, it's only money and I'll probably never have another Frontosa tank after this one; however were you implying it would be risky with adult Alto's being added or just juveniles would be risky? Frustrated by growth rate  
Last questions sorry!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

lucky777*** said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...


It is a risk for either. Somebody in my group once bit a 6" wild inkfin calvus in half.

A frontosa can take out an altolamp at any time he wishes. For food or for whatever reason they desire.

Russ


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

I ending up getting lucky and found some WC Calvus that they had in the back still on quarantine. They reserved 3 adult females for me . Just waiting for the quarantine to be over. Super excited, didn't want to grow them out from juvies


----------



## anthonymb (Dec 13, 2013)

From experience, *** mixed alot of stuff people say i should. How i did this was buy getting them at a young age and letting them grow up together. Might be all in my head but, growing up together and establishing things early on made all the difference. Right now i have 3 Fronts and a Inkfin all in the same tank. One of the Fronts even sleeps next to the Calvus, and shares the cave.


----------

